# Humminbird 998 sonar static help



## Nate167 (May 1, 2009)

I have a humminbird 998c with side and down imaging. When I am tolling I am getting a lot of vertical line static on the lower return of my sonar screen. When I'm trolling I'm running a 15 hp kicker on the opposite side of my transducer no my main motor is down separating the two. I am also running a terrova that is tied into my 998. I don't get the static return when I'm just running the terrova and/or my main motor. Any suggestions on how to fix this issue? The boat is a pro v 2025


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dwmikemx (Mar 22, 2008)

So your saying your getting the static interference from the 15 hp. kicker. Right?

Without seeing a screen shot it's kinda of hard to help.

I would give HB customer service a call and explain the issue to them. They have different types of noise filters available. More than likely, they will send you one for free.


----------



## Nate167 (May 1, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. I should have took a picture of the screen the other night fishing but forgot to. I will give HB a call tomorrow. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

This man answered so many questions the other night it was awesome. See if he cant help you on the the face book link here

https://www.facebook.com/TheTechnologicalAngler?fref=nf


Ron


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Since the early 90's I run an independent battery just for my fishfinder/GPS combos. I never have any kind of interference problems. I am running an 1198 & 899 networked with terrova I-link and 360 view. 

Most of manufacturers recommend wiring to main battery. In this one case I do not pay attention to the makers suggestions. Electrical interference can so easily be introduced in is best to avoid common connections. In this case the battery. Your kicker could be emitting a sub-harmonic that imprints on your units transducer freq.

After trouble shooting many an interference problem for friends and family. An independent battery solved the vast majority of them.


----------

